# Nano tank from Malta



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

So I have been checking out this site a long time trying to search information on nano tanks and what plants to use in them. I'm no pro with aquariums especially with planted but i think i have enough creative knowledge on the aqua-scape of the tank. I tried to go for an iwagumi styled tank. But to find the right balance from the rocks and plants is very difficult. Here i will post some pictures. I would like some comments and feedback too. 

As plants I used HC, Eleocharis parvula and some java ferns.

The tank is a Haqos Q-390. It has a 18w bulb. It holds about 34 liters. I also have a Nutrafin CO2 kit. 

























Thanks.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks really nice! Just so you know, the Java fern in the back will die if you leave the rhiozome in the subtrate. It does best when attatched to wood or rocks.


----------



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok tomorrow will try to attach it to some small rock. Thanks for the information.

The tank currently hosts;

1 male betta.
9 neon tetras.
10+ RCS
and 2 nerite snails


----------



## Agreen (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice looking tank.

What substrate are you using?


----------



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

Dekoline carat 1


----------



## bbeechamp (Feb 12, 2010)

Good job it looks great.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice setup. The rocks are quite beautiful.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Great start! It looks like the tank is curved a bit in the front; is this true?


----------



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it has a bit of a curvature on the front. Thanks for all the comments


----------



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

So the hc is turning darker. Is this melting? And should i be worried or is it just changing its state?


----------



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

So here's an update. The fish are all doing good. Bought some Chinese algae eaters and they cleaned the tank spotless. So the HC wasn't growing how i would have liked it to grow. So im thinking of changing the choice of plants. I changed a bit my setup, im not gonna go for the iwagumi style anymore. Now i think im gonna go for the densely planted style. With tall plats on the backside. The tank is 7gallons and has 18w of light so i think that comes as a medium light setup. I have diy co2 too. So i need suggestions for plants.


I was thinking some narrowed leaves microsorum on one side, Some reddish plant in the middle and don't know maybe Hygrophila difformis on the other side? The kind of style im looking for is something like this










Where on the back there are bush like plants. And on the foreground i still don't know what im gonna put. I still have my dwarf hair grass but i kinda wanted something that stays low.

So i kinda need you help to give me some suggestions.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ryan13mt said:


>



here is what i would suggest. if u really like this tank,print the picture out and take it with you when you go to the store unless u plan to buy online. study that plant layout and what the plants look like. 

the tall grass plant in the left side up front you could use your Hairgrass. foreground i would say try some four leaf clover. it grows slower but in time if u have patience(nothing i have) it will create a nice ground cover. the plant on the left is a rotala so maybe try some Rotala sp. 'Colorata'. it gives a nice green yellow color and grows in fast for me so u should have that side grown in in no time.

if you want some feel free to PM me and i can get some lined up for you as i need to do a trim.

the plant on the left i would go with something maybe on the size of 
MYRIOPHYLLUM MATTOGROSSENSE

again i can get you some of this.

keep with the smaller form of java fern if u want it in the middle. u could also try ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA'

this should be an easy and easy growing setup oh wait i forgot the red plant
i can have a few trimmings for you in about a week of ROTALA WALLICHII this is by far one of my favorite plants i have!!!

good luck and let me know if u need the plants:biggrin:
brad


----------



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks friend but i live in malta which is in europe. Dont know if the plants will survive such a long trip. But thanks anyway.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

oh ha didnt even check that! yah sorry i have never shipped international. but im sure maybe you can find them around there or something super close.


----------



## ryan13mt (Mar 3, 2010)

So today i passed by an lfs and bought 4 types of stem plants. Can you id the one on the left please?

so the one on the left i dont know what it is, the middle is cabomba and ludwiga repens infront of it and on the right i think its Hygrophila difformis.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

im no expert but i would say bacopa of some sort!


----------

